# physical button problems



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

hey everyone...so my volume rocker and power button seem to be falling into my phone and are getting harder and harder to push on.

volume up is the only one still working fine, but down is being difficult.

the power button is still working as should, just it doesnt stick out as much anymore...i know this was a reported problem a while back, so i'll do some more searching..but the volume rocker is my real concern.

any advice on fixing this before it becomes a real issue?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Only way is if its still under warranty or insurance. Get a replacement phone. Never heard of anyone who fixed this and made it work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## pennie57 (Jul 18, 2011)

My volume rocker only goes up too off warranty worried about flashing with just up

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

pennie57 said:


> My volume rocker only goes up too off warranty worried about flashing with just up
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Try a touch recovery, then you don't need the rockers!

But yeah, try to get a replacement, that's really the only fix.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I got a replacement from Verizon that had that issue, sent it right back.


----------



## pennie57 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm getting replacement lucky

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

My power and volume up don't work at all because milk was spilled on my phone. If my phone goes off I'm out of luck with no insurance. I'm going to be taking it apart soon and try to run some contact cleaner through the small buttons on the pcb. I'll post back when I get at around to it. I'm good at electronics and am comfortable doing this as I have experience soldering tiny connections. Worst comes to worst ill find a way to short the contacts long enough to turn it back on if contact cleaner doesn't get the button working.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

So i dropped my phone and the battery came out. I wasnt havi. G much luck but finally got it on. What i THINK finally is taking the battery out and back in while connected to my pc. Wasnt brave enough to turn it back off and do it again to confirm, but wanted to throw it out there for others with broke power buttons.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

